# Các diễn đàn khác > Tán gẫu >  Vingroup góp phần khiến thế giới thay đổi cách nhìn về Việt Nam

## phuong_hanh3112

*Đài Truyền hình DW (Đức) nhấn mạnh, VinFast, thương hiệu ô tô Việt thuộc Tập đoàn Vingroup là điển hình tiêu biểu của việc nhanh chóng phục hồi và có tiến bước nhanh sau khi Việt Nam thành công bước đầu khống chế dịch Covid-19.*

_"Mọi nhân viên của VinFast đều đã làm việc ngày đêm, không quản ngại khó khăn”_ - Phó Tổng giám đốc VinFast – bà Nguyễn Thị Vân Anh tự hào chia sẻ về tinh thần làm việc của các cộng sự, coi đó chính là chìa khoá giúp VinFast vươn lên.

Bất chấp sự ảnh hưởng khó khăn do đứt gãy về chuỗi cung ứng trên toàn thế giới, VinFast vẫn không thay đổi mục tiêu sản xuất xe trong năm 2020 là bán được tối thiểu 30.000 đến 35.000 xe ô tô và 100.000 xe máy điện. _"Trong Quý 1/2020, chúng tôi vẫn bám sát mục tiêu. Vào thời điểm thực hiện giãn cách xã hội theo quyết định của Chính phủ Việt Nam, sản lượng sản xuất và tiêu thụ có sụt giảm nhẹ so với kế hoạch ban đầu, tuy nhiên VinFast đã chuẩn bị sẵn sàng lên kế hoạch sản xuất và thúc đẩy bán hàng ngay sau khi hết giãn cách xã hội nhằm bù lại sản lượng."_ - Bà Vân Anh khẳng định với DW.
 
Nhấn để phóng to ảnh

Bà Nguyễn Thị Vân Anh, Phó Tổng giám đốc thường trực Công ty VinFast

Sau 1 tháng trở lại làm việc, VinFast đã gây bất ngờ lớn với truyền thông trong nước và quốc tế khi công bố kết quả kinh doanh trong tháng 5/2020 với 2.100 xe đã bán ra. VinFast đã có 2 mẫu LUX A2.0 và Fadil đều nằm trong top 10 mẫu xe bán chạy nhất tại thị trường Việt Nam, chính thức soán ngôi của nhiều thương hiệu quốc tế vốn đã chiếm lĩnh thị trường nội địa nhiều năm qua.

Chia sẻ về việc linh hoạt trong phát triển sản xuất và kinh doanh, bà Vân Anh khẳng định với DW: _"Chúng tôi sẽ tiếp tục đẩy mạnh việc xây dựng hệ thống công nghiệp phụ trợ trong nước; Tái cơ cấu chuỗi cung ứng giảm sự phụ thuộc vào các nguồn cung bên ngoài; Đa dạng hóa Phương thức bán hàng, phát triển các hình thức bán hàng số online (thương mại số), ứng dụng thực tế ảo (VR), bán hàng bằng live stream (live broadcast), dịch vụ bán hàng qua điện thoại (video calling services)...; ứng dụng tự động hóa trong sản xuất, sử dụng robot và công nghệ để thay thế và hỗ trợ cho con người. Vấn đề này chúng tôi cũng tính đến ngay từ đầu, nhà máy của VinFast tự động hóa đến 90% ở các công đoạn sơn, hàn thân vỏ và động cơ..."_

Bên cạnh đó, ngay khi thế giới vẫn đang chống chọi với dịch bệnh ngày một nghiêm trọng, chiếc xe ô tô điện đầu tiên của Việt Nam mang thương hiệu VinFast đã chính thức chạy thử trên đường phố Hà Nội, đồng thời công bố kế hoạch bán dòng xe này tại thị trường Mỹ vào năm 2021. Trong khi giới chuyên gia phân tích còn đang ngỡ ngàng với kế hoạch của VinFast thì hãng xe này đã mở Viện Nghiên cứu và Phát triển Ô tô số 2 tại Australia, một bước đi chiến lược trong việc vươn ra toàn cầu.
 
Nhấn để phóng to ảnh

Mẫu xe ô tô điện của VinFast chạy thử tại Hà Nội vào đầu tháng 6/2020

Bình luận về những bước tiến thần tốc và năng lực hiện thực hoá ý tưởng của Vingroup, truyền thông Mỹ đã dành rất nhiều sự đánh giá tốt về doanh nghiệp nằm phía bên kia bán cầu được dẫn dắt bởi tỷ phú Phạm Nhật Vượng. Tờ Bloomberg (Mỹ) nhận định _"Ông Vượng có khát vọng rất lớn, nhưng những khát vọng ấy đã được chứng minh qua thực tế”,_ còn tờ Forbes (Mỹ) cho hay _"Vingroup là một doanh nghiệp rất thú vị. Một khi họ muốn làm điều gì đó thì ngay lập tức họ sẽ làm cho bằng được_".
 
Nhấn để phóng to ảnh

Ông Phạm Nhật Vượng - Chủ tịch Tập đoàn Vingroup

Đài DW cũng ấn tượng với kế hoạch linh hoạt của VinFast khi sử dụng nguồn lực để sản xuất máy thở, ứng phó với đại dịch. Dù máy thở không còn quá cấp bách tại Việt Nam do dịch Covid-không còn quá nghiêm trọng, nhưng Vingroup sẽ gửi hàng nghìn máy thở cho Nga, Ukraina trong tháng 7 với ý nghĩa hỗ trợ nhân đạo.
 
Nhấn để phóng to ảnh

Dây chuyền sản xuất máy thở tại nhà máy sản xuất VinSmart của Vingroup (Photo: Bloomberg)

Với những điểm nhấn ấn tượng trong lĩnh vực công nghiệp và công nghệ, đài truyền hình DW (Đức) đã gọi Vingroup - "cha đẻ" của VinFast là tập đoàn đi đầu trong lĩnh vực công nghệ, công nghiệp tại Việt Nam. Vingroup có khát vọng nâng tầm Việt Nam bằng các sản phẩm công nghệ đẳng cấp quốc tế, cụ thể là các sản phẩm công nghệ cao như ô tô, thiết bị thông minh và các công trình khoa học công nghệ ngang tầm với các tập đoàn công nghệ lớn trên thế giới.

Trong đại dịch, Việt Nam đã khẳng định là quốc gia có năng lực kiểm soát dịch bệnh và tái thiết nền kinh tế hàng đầu thế giới. Sau bước đầu khống chế đại dịch thành công, những thành tựu công nghệ, công nghiệp của Vingroup được coi là chỉ dấu cho sự hồi phục và trỗi dậy mạnh mẽ của quốc gia này. Có lẽ đã đến lúc thế giới cũng phải thay đổi cách nhìn về các doanh nghiệp và nền kinh tế tại Việt Nam.

----------

